# AK-47 Flowering Time - Your Experiences?



## RexRacer420 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 3 very nice Serious Seeds AK-47 plants that have been flowering 8 full weeks. Trichomes are 48% clear, 50% cloudy, and 2% amber. Fan-leaf necrosis (from natural nitrogen depletion) is very noticeable.

What is your experience with AK-47 flowering times?

BTW, I use a 600-watt HPS in a Luxor vertical-bulb hood in a small white closet with excellent air movement and ventillation. I used Subcool's Super Soil, and plain tap water.

I tried a lower-level popcorn bud today. After a quick dry, it gave my wife and I both a good buzz using the Volcano Vaporizer.


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine goes about 65 days in hydro and around 70 in the dirt.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm on day 57 today, and I think I could harvest her whenever. My trichs are mostly cloudy with some clear and amber. There is also some that looks completely degraded. I was going to go the full 9 weeks that the breeder suggests, but I might not make it 6 more days. My branches are starting to snap from the weight of the colas. Lol! It is a wonderful sight to behold. I had some serious Cal/Mag issues with this strain starting about 3 weeks into flowering. Once I bought some Cal/Mag and fed it to her, it turned right back around though.


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 21, 2012)

sounds done, unless you are looking for more couch-lock.


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 21, 2012)

its all so personal.........."done"


----------



## dangledo (Aug 21, 2012)

found a 53 day finisher before, but usually around 60 days. 50/50 milky/ clear for me...


----------



## triznasty (Aug 26, 2013)

Ive had MASSIVE cal/mag issues as well amazed to read This...I'm sure no.one will even see this but had to respond


----------



## sunnicheebah (Sep 9, 2013)

triznasty said:


> Ive had MASSIVE cal/mag issues as well amazed to read This...I'm sure no.one will even see this but had to respond


I saw it and I am happy I did! I have not begun flowering yet but I start in like a week. I have been told not to use any cal mag during flowering but with no experiences. You and kentuckyboy are telling me that you have experience and cal/mag is good??? If so I am definitely using it! Thanks Earthlings


----------



## jamboss (Sep 10, 2013)

Alot of you are harvesting prematurely and imo probably not getting the best flavour from your herbs.


----------



## Gquebed (Nov 13, 2013)

I see this is an old thread, but for the sake of reference for others who grow Ak47 in the future and run across this thread in a search just like I did now... When I was about 45 days in to 12/12 I thought I saw a significant amount of amber trichs in three spear leaf clippings that I took and I was stunned that they came so fast. But in the days that followed I couldn't find anymore. Was a fluke I guess. Now I am 58 days in and I'm just now starting to see a significant amount of amber trichs in all the samples I've taken. So I plan to start flushing tomorrow and will likely harvest around 70 days in or so. In case your interested, here's my journal. - https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/692486-ak-47-hgs-seeds.html


----------



## growlab420 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been growing this strain for a few years now and I've cone to learn that its a nitrogen deficiency that occurs anywhere from the last week of a 4 veg to week 3 of flower depending on various factors. I have found the best solution is to add canna mono nitrogen to your feed as soon as you notice the leaves changing from a healthy green to pail yellow/green upto for 4 weeks before harvest. It works every time for me.


----------

